# Trailer Park Bellies - by Ned Fox (BBW/BHM, SWG)



## WG Story Drone (Jan 25, 2006)

_~BBW/~BHM, ~SWG_ - Wherein Matt and Sally find a new way of life with their new friends and neighbors . . . 

* Trailer Park Bellies
By Ned_Fox*​
Matt finally got a job working oil rigs in Wyoming. He and his slim, petite little wife Sally were now moving to Rock Springs, Wyoming to be near Matts new job. The money was good, especially since Matt did not have much education, though he was fairly bright. Sally had a bachelors degree and figured she could bet a job in town after they got settled.

Both Matt and Sally were slim, in good shape with flat bellies and firm butts. They used to work out together too. This would soon change!

After a weekend unpacking and organizing their double wide trailer, Matt headed out to the rig. Sally slept in and finally woke up around eight thirty to a knock on the door. It was her neighbor Bobbi. Sally got up only dressed in a bikini panty and a t-shirt and answered the door, looking around it. 

Hi neighbor, said Bobbi, I live next door, I thought I would stop by and welcome you to the trailer park. 

Thank you, replied Sally, noticing that Bobbi was huge, with a big pot belly with ample breast resting on top of it. Bobbi too barely had any clothes on, just a bathing suit bottom, a bra and a tight t-shirt. 

Would you like to come over for some breakfast, some of the girls and I were just about to chow down, when we thought you might like to join us. 

Well I need to get dressed, replied Sally. 

Naw, just come as you are, thats the way we girls do things here in the park. Come on, you have on a much as any of us do, the guys are all out on the rig anyway, whos to get dressed up for? 

Well Ok, answered Sally. She used the bathroom and got a pair of flip flops and followed Bobbi to her trailer.

Sally could not get over how big Bobbis bottom was, she was huge, her cheeks looked liked beach balls in her bathing suit panty. She dwarfed the petite little Sally. She was a bit surprised by getting a little aroused by following Bobbis huge bottom up the steps of her trailer.

She followed Bobbi inside, there were two other girls there. Jane and Cindy, both looked on the plump side, Sally noticed, but they too were only wearing panties and t-shirts. The table was covered with rich breakfast foods and smelled fantastic. The other girls were introduced to Sally and warmly greeted her. 

Jane said, Dig in honey, you are a tiny little thing aint you. 

Sally blushed, she was starving, she and Matt had not done any shopping since he had not gotten a check yet. 

I dont mind if I do, replied Sally.

The four women stuffed themselves for nearly two hours. By ten forty five all the platters were clean and there were four bloated bellies around the table. 

Oh that was great Bobbi, said Cindy, I am so stuffed. 

Cindy patted her belly which was visible bloated. 

Jane burped.

Oh yeah that was great. I will do lunch today girls. How about cheeseburgers and brats on the grill for lunch. How does one oclock sound, gives this a little time to settle. Jane said patting her bloated belly. 

All, even Sally, nodded in agreement. The others added how much they enjoyed meeting Sally and having another member of their group. Sally struggled to her feet, her belly was also visible bloated lifting her t-shirt up, she thanked Bobbi and headed to her trailer of a shower.

After she left and other girls discussed Sally and her tiny figure. 

She is cute, but so skinny, how does her husband stand it? exclaimed Bobbi. 

My Billy like us big girls, she said patting her ample belly. 

Jane burped, Thats ok, she hangs with us, shell fatten up real nice, just like me. I used to be as skinny as her last year when we moved here, remember? 

Thats right, piped in Cindy, Jane was as small as Sally is now, when she moved here last year. 

Well that settles it, said Bobbi, Our new project will be to fatten up Sally. 

Cindy giggled, I hope her hubby likes em chubby.

Sally got in her trailer used the toilet, stripped off her constricting panties and started a shower. She glanced in the mirror and was surprised by how bloated her tummy was. She ran her hands over it, stuck it out with her hands on the small of her back. She marveled at how good it felt to be so full and bloated. She started to get turned on running her hands over her tummy in the shower. She got out dried off and got out her bikini bathing suit and another t-shirt. She was still fascinated by her reflection in the mirror, now in her bikini, which only accentuated how bloated her belly was.

The girls assembled again at Janes trailer for what was the largest lunch Sally had ever eaten. The other girls plied her with fattening cheeseburgers and fatty brats smothered in cheese, with French fries and onion rings. They also had root beer floats and ice cream cones. Sally ate so much she thought she would be sick if she didnt explode first.

The four stuffed girls headed over to the pool to let lunch settle a bit as Bobbi put it. Sally was sporting quite a little belly. Bobbi, Cindy and Jane winked at each other as Sally had some trouble sitting down on a lounge chair by the pool. No sooner than the edge of the gorge worn off, Jane had bags of chips and dips for the four bingers to munch away the afternoon.

Sally was awaken from her dozing by Bobbi announcing she had just talked to Billy and the girls were going to meet the guys at the Road House a buffet near the highway for supper and some beers. The girls went to their trailers to get ready.

Sally pulled off her halter top, standing in the bathroom she looked over the damage all the eating was doing to her once flat stomach. She was clearly bloated and she could not suck it in either. 

I wonder what Matt is going to make of this? she thought, patting here distended belly. She showered struggled into panties, a bra and a pair of low cut jeans, with a midriff baring t-shirt. The jeans and t-shirt really made her belly stick out noticeably.

The girls car-pooled to the buffet. Sally neednt have worried about how Matt would feel. He too had been eating all day. Matt worked for Billy at the rig with Cindy and Jane husbands too. All the men at the rig were overweight if not obese. Billy weighed over three hundred pounds and Cindy and Janes husbands also had big beer guts. The guys had frequent breaks all with donuts, pastries and coffee with cream and sugar. Lunch today had been several pizzas. Most evenings after work were spent at the local watering hole with beers, burgers or pizzas.

Matt noticed Sally bloated belly right away. He was captivated by her belly. He was also amazed how big the other guys wives were. They werent kidding when they all said they liked the big girls.

The eight of them gorged for hours. By the ten oclock closing time, there were eight very full, distended bellies. Matt had to help Sally up and to their car. She had already unsnapped her jeans, her belly was so bloated with all the rich food. Matt too was stuffed he and Sally had taken turns fetching plates of food for each other, just as the other couples did.

Matt helped Sally into the trailer. After using the bathroom Sally came into the bedroom in just her tight panties and bra. Her belly was now three inches bigger than it had been just that morning. She had rubbed baby oil on it to sooth the itching, her skin was so tight. Matt got turned on immediately looking at Sallys smooth, shiny orb of a belly. 

As Matt caressed Sallys belly, she cooed, Do you mind I got so bloated today. I really enjoyed eating so much, I could not believe it. The other girls are so nice, though I think they are deliberately fattening me up. 

Matt kissed her belly, Sally I think you look so hot with a nice belly on you. Besides I think I will be gaining a lot of weight here too. 

Matt lifted his t-shirt to reveal his own bloated belly, with the top button of his jeans undone. Sally poked it and then patted her own belly, and replied, I guess what is good for the goose is good for the gander. 

They made love that night, the best ever in their young marriage.


----------



## WG Story Drone (Jan 25, 2006)

Over the next few weeks both Matt and Sally were transformed. Sally was becoming a cute little butter ball with a round pot belly and jiggling bubble bottom. She had eaten her way out of all her clothes and borrowed stretch pants and t-shirts from her binge buddies. Sally had gained twenty five pounds, most happily settling on her belly and bottom. The boys had made sure Matt had plenty to eat during the work days and evenings. He added six inches to his new “beer gut” as he called his belly. Going from a slim thirty four to a bulging forty inch waist, Matt had gained thirty pounds.

After a particularly massive feast at the buffet with their now very close friends and co-workers, Matt and Sally were driving back to the trailer. Sally had her hand resting on Matt’s now nearly forty three inch waist, sitting close to Matt on the bench seat of their pickup so she could feel how soft Matt had become. 

She asked, “Honey, do you mind we have gotten so fat?” 

“No baby, I love this,” he patted his belly, “I love eating all I want, and getting so stuffed I can hardly get up from the table. I also love your body, you are so hot, I can’t wait to get home at night to see how much you have eaten during the day.” 

Sally replied, “Matt would you mind if I kept gaining, I really love overeating and how soft I am getting.” 

“No baby, I would love to see you get as big as you want.” Matt said, patting Sally’s round thigh. Matt pulled into Dairy Queen and ordered his beautiful fat wife a huge sundae and a parfait for himself.

The couple continued to eat all they could the rest of the summer and into the fall. By Halloween Sally had ballooned to over two hundred pounds. Her belly suck out in front her farther than her breasts, her bottom and thighs were to die for. She loved being lazy and eating to her hearts content. Matt’s belly and butt continued to grow under the onslaught of food from his boss and co-workers. His waist was now nearly fifty inches around. The couple decided the ultimate test of their resolve to becoming and staying fat would be to visit Sally’s family for thanksgiving weekend. 

Sally called her mom the next day, while pigging out on pop tarts between breakfast and lunch. “Mom? His it’s me Sally.” 

“Oh dear how are you?” asked her mom. 

“Just fine Mom,” replied Sally. “I am calling to see if Matt and I can come for thanksgiving this year.” 

“I would love to have you both, Sally dear. When would you get here?” asked her mom. 

“Oh on Wednesday afternoon Mom,” replied Sally. 

“How have you been dear?’ asked Sally’s mom. 

“Just great Mom, I have gained a lot of weight and so has Matt, there isn’t much to do up here but eat. But Matt doesn’t mind at all that I have gained and I love what the extra pounds have done for him too,” said Sally. 

“Well I am sure you look just a lovely as ever, dearest and Matt is just as handsome. I can’t wait to see you both,” replied her mom. Sally was startled at this reply, she was expecting her mom to admonish her about her “weight problem” but she seemed very supportive. Sally asked how her step father was. 

“He is doing just great dear. We have been enjoying ourselves and retirement. He will be happy to see you and Matt too dear,” said mom.

What Sally didn’t know that her stepfather was in fact a FA. Her Mom had also gained recently.

On Wednesday night Matt and Sally waddled up to the front door. Sally poked Matt’s belly. 

“You nervous?” she asked. 

“Yeah a little I am kinda of expecting your mom to freak out when she sees how fat we are,” he answered. 

“I know, me too. But she didn’t even sound concerned when I told her I had gained a lot of weight,” replied Sally. She rang the bell, she heard foot steps and then her sister answered the door. 

Her sister shrieked, “Sally, Matt its great to see you both, Wow you weren’t kidding when you told Mom you gained weight, you guys are huge!” 

Sally smiled and lsughed, “Thank you, I gained all this on purpose I love my body and so does Matt and I love his belly too.” 

She immediately notice that her sister had gained nearly twenty pounds, her belly was sagging over the waist of her jeans and her shirt was riding up on the start of a great belly. Her sister noticed her looking a her tummy and patted it, “Wait until you see Mom, “ she giggled. 

Then she shouted, “MOM, Sally and Matt are here!”

Sally and Matt waddled down the hall to the kitchen. Sally gasped, her once slim, lithe, workout queen of a mom was now FAT! She had a huge belly bulging out in front of her. She was dressed in tight stretch pants and a midriff revealing top showing a nice roll of fat over the waist band of her pants. Her bottom was the size of beach balls and she quivered with every move she made. She was nibbling away as she cooked a huge dinner. 

“Mom, you look fantastic, when did you get so big! Are you happy, do like being fat, what about step dad?” Sally blurted. 

Her Mom stuffed a buttery treat into Sally’s mouth. Poking Sally awesome belly, she said, “Let’s go sit and snack for awhile the turkey is not quite ready and I will tell you about my weight and you can tell me about yours, dear.”

They waddled into the living room and lowered themselves onto the sofas. Here Mom began after sipping her beer, which never used to touch, “Your step dad and I had a talk about thirty months ago. Neither one of us was very happy, so we started to talk about our bodies and what we wanted. I was tired of working out and being constantly on a diet, I really wanted to just let go and enjoy myself. He said he always wanted me to be heavier, in fact he said that he would really love it if I became obese. I was at first stunned and thought he was really weird, but he insisted that I put on some weight to see how I felt. Well I gained fifteen pounds fairly quickly by over eating at meals, snacking when ever I felt the least hungry, I stopped exercising, I started to drink beer, I just stayed in the house in panties and t-shirt eating. I loved it, our love life took off, I would tease him by bursting out of clothes eating too much. It was a dream come true. So as you can see I have kept on gaining and I am going to continue to gain.”

Sally told her Mom about the trailer park, her binge buddies and the crew that Matt worked with. Her Mom thought it was so great to have a “big” support group.

They sat down to a huge thanksgiving dinner and gorged away. There were three very huge bellies at the end of the meal. Sally’s sister had overeaten but she could still get up to help clear. Step dad cleared the table constantly patting and caressing Mom distended belly. Matt and Sally just sat rubbing their huge, engorged bellies.

On Sunday evening a very full and bloated couple waddled out to their pick up to drive back to WY. Mom planned to visit them for Christmas for a huge feast. Sally’s mom told her she was considering immobility, that she and step dad had looked into caregivers or possibly nursing homes that would cater to someone morbidly obese.

By New Years Day, Matt now weighed nearly three hundred and fifty pounds with a fifty-five inch waist. Sally weighed two fifty and was now bigger than either Cindy or Jane. Sally’s mom delighted the binge buddies with her huge appetite and massive belly. She weighed nearly three hundred, even bigger than Bobbi. 

By the following Thanksgiving, Sally’s Mom reached over four hundred pounds; she and stepdad moved into a loft downtown with a freight elevator and very near the markets.

Bobbi and Billy moved back down to Texas and Matt was promoted to foreman. A nice new couple moved into Bobbi and Billy’s old trailer. Sally waddled over after Bob had gone to work to invite slim little Katy over for breakfast.


----------



## chubluvman (Jan 25, 2006)

Good job on this story!!


----------



## Matt L. (Apr 4, 2009)

I liked this story, good job!


----------



## Mac5689 (Apr 5, 2009)

i liked this story, u should write a nother part from the piont of view of the "new" girl.


----------

